# Programmieranfänger



## Punked (6. September 2009)

*Programmieranfänger*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab in der Schule ganz einfache Basics in Turbo Pascal 5.5 gelernt. So z.B: einen Taschenrechner programmieren oder so. Das ganze ist aber schon eine Weile her.

Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen was  ihr einem n00b   wie mir  empfehlen würdet um so langsam das Programmieren zu erlernen. Sei es spezielle Bücher oder Programme.


MFG Punked


----------



## aurionkratos (6. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

Um welche Sprache soll es denn gehen? Weil "einfach programmieren" gibt es so nicht. Wobei die Grundprinzipien (OOP, etc) natürlich in vielen Sprachen ähnlich sind.

In jedem Fall solltest du imho mit einem Buch anfangen. Ich habe mit diversen Büchern von Gallileo Computing gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und du brauchst viel Durchhaltevermögen ;o


----------



## Punked (6. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

Ja das ist ja die Sache. Könnt ihr mir da eine Sprache empfehlen die später vllt. nützlich sein kann und für einen Pseudoanfänger "lernbar" ist.

MFG Punked


----------



## R4Z3R (6. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

ich hab mit Visual Basic angefangen . oder noch was leichtes ist greenfoot. als Sprache dann c c++


----------



## Snade (6. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

C# evtl. ist zwahr nicht das leichteste aber auch nicht sehr schwer erlernbar. Kann aber was^^


----------



## aurionkratos (6. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

Bevor man sich für eine Sprache entscheidet, sit vielleicht das Anwendungsgebiet ersteinmal herauszufinden ;o


----------



## geforceeee (6. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

Ich sage nur: C++


----------



## Snade (6. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*



Punked schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja die Sache. Könnt ihr mir da eine Sprache empfehlen die später vllt. nützlich sein kann und für einen *Pseudoanfänger "lernbar" ist.*
> 
> MFG Punked



@geforceeee

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.

Mal wieder was posten und keine ahnung haben.


----------



## Kadauz (6. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

Ich finde mit "Perl" lässt sich sehr viel machen, vorallem im privaten Umfeld. Schönes Dateihandling und Scripting sehr gut möglich.


----------



## dot (6. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich finde mit "Perl" lässt sich sehr viel machen, vorallem im privaten Umfeld. Schönes Dateihandling und Scripting sehr gut möglich.



Wenn man dann aber mit den grafischen Dingen anfaengt, dann merkt man schnell, dass es "umstaendlich" wird


----------



## Kadauz (7. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

Klar, aber meiner Meinung nach ist es am Anfang einfach nicht förderlich mit GUI Coding anzufangen.


----------



## Phil_5 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*



Snade schrieb:


> C# evtl. ist zwahr nicht das leichteste aber auch nicht sehr schwer erlernbar. Kann aber was^^




Ist auch meine Empfehlung. C# kann sehr viel und ist doch recht übersichtlich.
Als Lektüre hierfür wäre villeicht das hier ganz gut:
C# - Galileo OpenBook


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

Wenn du mit Pascal schon Erfahrungen hast dann wäre *Delphi* das richtige für dich
Delphi-Treff ::Turbo Delphi

DELPHI ist eine Weiterentwicklung von PASCAL.


----------



## kmf (7. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

Wenn schon, dann richtig - plattformübergreifend! 

Visual C# ist zwar ganz ok. Weitaus besser für den Einstieg finde ich aber C++ mit der Open-Source-Klassenbibliothek Qt. Man kommt sehr schnell zu recht ansprechenden Ergebnissen. Allerdings sollte man über englische Grundkenntnisse verfügen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_(Bibliothek)

Qt für C++-Anfänger ? Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher


----------



## zezeri (8. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

Hi,

könnt ihr was empfehlen für Anfänger im Bereich C++  und LUA (möglichst auf Deutsch)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

Das einzig komplizierte am Programmieren ist der Urschleim. Wenn du diesen verstanden hast, ist es gar kein Problem, selbstständig alle weiteren Befehle anzueignen.

Als ich Programmieren gelernt habe, hab ich dazu gar keine Bücher genommen. Ich habe mich daran gemacht ein Programm zu schreiben und wenn ich einen bestimmten Befehl nicht gewusst hab (z.B. wie man eine Klasse erstellt), hab ich einfach yahoo bemüht. Wenn das nicht half, hab ich mich in Foren belesen oder gefragt. Ich habe noch dazu jemanden im Bekanntenkreis der Informatik studiert hat. Der war natürlich auch eine große Hilfe.
http://cppforum.de/
Delphi-Forum.de - Deine freundliche Delphi Community

Ich würde Visual C++ von MS als Lerngrundlage empfehlen. Es erstellt dir das ganze Grundkonstrukt für dein Programm von selbst. Du brauchst nur aus der GUI Buttons und dergleichen ins Fenster ziehen und dann kannst du einzelne Events erstellen und programmieren.

Wenn du einen Sinn für OOP entwickeln möchtest, kannst du auch kurzzeitig Second Life spielen. Dort kann man unter anderem Objekten mit einer auf C basierenden Sprache funktionen geben. Dort findest du auch eine menge professioneller Programmierer, die dir jederzeit mit anderen Programmiersprachen weiterhelfen können.


----------



## klyer (9. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*



R4Z3R schrieb:


> ich hab mit Visual Basic angefangen...


 
->hab ich auch so gemacht...und bin immernoch dabei
als kleinen einstieg kann man z.B. nen Webbrowser mit Visual Basic programmieren... und vieles mehr

->wobei ich mir bei dieser sprache nie nen buch gekauft habe...lohnt sich auch erst bei anspruchsvollen Programmiersprachen.

mfg
klyer


----------



## sinthor4s (10. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

ich schmeiße an der Stelle mal noch Ruby und Prolog in den Raum^^
ich hatte beide in der Schule un grade Ruby ist sehr weit verbreitet...
Prolog ist meiner Meinung nach recht schwer aber es bietet interessante Möglichkeiten xD


----------



## bingo88 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Programmieranfänger*

Also von C++ würde ich dir als Anfänger erstmal abraten, lieber C# oder Java. Da bekommst du keine Probleme mit Zeigern und Speicherverwaltung und kannst schon sehr mächtige Dinge mit anstellen. Zu beiden Sprachen gibt es genügen Bücher und freie Dokumentation. Wenn du etwas weiter bist, kannst du dich durchaus mit C/C++ beschäftigen, Java hat z.B. eine recht ähnliche Syntax.


----------

